# most expensive reptile you've seen?



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

as the title says i will go first i saw a royal at the creaks show last year for £18,000


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

there was a royal on nerd for like $55,000


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

pippin9050 said:


> as the title says i will go first i saw a royal at the creaks show last year for £18,000


Peid Crestie went for $15k so that's about £9.5k here
well that's the most expensive lizard


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

CPR were selling a banana hidden gene woma royal python for £32,000 a couple of years ago


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

anyone else?


----------



## Bigezza09 (May 3, 2011)

£5000 for a crocodile monitor lizard although it seems quite low to your examples


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

If I remember correctly, there was a leucistic Nile monitor available from Reptile Haven a few years back for a whopping $1,000,000:gasp:


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

andy007 said:


> If I remember correctly, there was a leucistic Nile monitor available from Reptile Haven a few years back for a whopping $1,000,000:gasp:


I feel sick! lol


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

benton1576 said:


> I feel sick! lol


Found it, sixth picture down - Reptiles Galore


----------



## JRUD96 (Oct 24, 2011)

andy007 said:


> Found it, sixth picture down - Reptiles Galore


That is cool!!!!! How much do Albino Niles go for? Most expensive I've ever seen was I think it was called a Soul Sucker Ball Python; $22,500.:gasp:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ridiculous the prices of pythons, at the end of the day it's a common animal with a fancy decal lol. 

I can buy one of the rarest venomous snakes for £2500, doesn't make sense to pay that for a royal when it's not even rare. 

But they are priced like that because people will pay for them I guess.


----------



## Laura.ox (May 8, 2011)

Although the python species itself is not rare - often the morphs are (ie banana) hence how they can have such prices (Y) the most expensive thing I saw was a Leucistic Retic on CPR. Although I have my doubts anything will top the Leucistic Monitor!


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Laura.ox said:


> Although the python species itself is not rare - often the morphs are (ie banana) hence how they can have such prices (Y) the most expensive thing I saw was a Leucistic Retic on CPR. Although I have my doubts anything will top the Leucistic Monitor!


Yeah I understand that, it's silly..at the end of the data it's just a royal it doesn't justify $55'000 no matter what colour it is. But that's my opinion lol.


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Tbh the high price of royals is kinda a joke. I feel like people are pushing the prices up by saying they are super rare, but it seems everyone is breeding them. An animal's monotary value is only what people are willing to pay, and Im not shelling out 50,000 anything for a snake...plain and simple.
That being said, I saw a super spider (or somthing like that) royal with a 22,000price tag... seems silly


----------



## Laura.ox (May 8, 2011)

It can take *years* of breeding to get those morphs, plus in many cases a LOT of luck - I.e Black Eyed Leucistics - two fires bred together to get the superfire B(lack)EL only has a 25% chance of producing them in their clutch. The other 75% consist of:- 50% fire and 25% normal. Often (and quite rightly so IMO) the people that breed them want something back for their efforts and money invested (ie initial purchase, feeding, housing, heating, vets, etc). More over quality of what you produce counts (BRB's will sell for more or less depending on how irridescent they are) The same can be said for Fire&Ice bearded dragons.

True, they are at the end of the day just another royal python, but people who want them because they are seriously into breeding them/collecting them will pay that money perhaps because they see something in them you don't? (don't take that offensively) At the end of the day they also come down to quality - not EVERY leucistic will sell for thousands; B(lue)ELs can be 'dirty' depending on their lineage - eg two mojaves. The "most stunning" clean example is often said to be from two lesser platinums. These will fetch higher prices.

I suppose with balls people also understand the genetics so there's always that thrill you get from breeding and seeing what you get etc. and having something 'unusual' or that not many other people have. As long as the markets there people will pay into it. Eventually prices will drop (look at corns!). Actually on a side note to that, the Palmetto corn (fricken gorgeous!) will retain its price because its insanely rare, they are about $4k, and only males are being sold so they retain their price for now anyway.

At the end of the day the price of something is really opinion based, like I pointed out with the BELs, its judged by 'quality' of the animal which is completely subjective to each person. Its exactly the reason we ALL trade in gold; its considered to be one of the rarest and most precious metals... WE determined that value though, when at the end of the day.. its just metal.


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah but 22g's for a snake seems rediculous, even if it takes years to breed out. Its not like there is a 10year waiting list for ball python morphs. If it was rare, meaning impossible to get ahold of, then I'd understand, but they are "rare" as in, no way I'd spend that much money and Ill never have on lol


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

wow that some expensive reps they all seem to be royals though so whats the most expensive lizard apart from the crestie that you have seen?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

This brings my suspicions to mind,the morph market whether it is Royal Pythons or Leopard Geckos is driven by price not by a fascination in the animals.Its always to produce the the next more expensive morph.

each to his own but the phrase the emperors new clothes comes to mind.


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

At the local pet store (Off the Ark Exotic Pets) I saw 2 Australian Boyd's Dragon's that the owner was selling for $250 a piece (or $500 for the pair).


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Laura.ox said:


> It can take *years* of breeding to get those morphs, plus in many cases a LOT of luck - I.e Black Eyed Leucistics - two fires bred together to get the superfire B(lack)EL only has a 25% chance of producing them in their clutch. The other 75% consist of:- 50% fire and 25% normal. Often (and quite rightly so IMO) the people that breed them want something back for their efforts and money invested (ie initial purchase, feeding, housing, heating, vets, etc). More over quality of what you produce counts (BRB's will sell for more or less depending on how irridescent they are) The same can be said for Fire&Ice bearded dragons.
> 
> True, they are at the end of the day just another royal python, but people who want them because they are seriously into breeding them/collecting them will pay that money perhaps because they see something in them you don't? (don't take that offensively) At the end of the day they also come down to quality - not EVERY leucistic will sell for thousands; B(lue)ELs can be 'dirty' depending on their lineage - eg two mojaves. The "most stunning" clean example is often said to be from two lesser platinums. These will fetch higher prices.
> 
> ...


I understand that, but there is no way a particular morph can justify an increase of $55'000 over a normal. I'm quite sure the breeder didn't spend that much on food and heating. 

They must be laughing, when someone pays that much for it.

I will admit, I was .. That close to buying a royal for £3'500...but then I actually thought about it and had some sense lol. 

But beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess. At some point, I hope people will realise that any royal over £2'000 is a bit of a joke.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

LizardMama said:


> At the local pet store (Off the Ark Exotic Pets) I saw 2 Australian Boyd's Dragon's that the owner was selling for $250 a piece (or $500 for the pair).


Now thars a good price,over here in Europe they are way more than that.They are very rarely seen too being Ozzie.


----------



## joshthesnake123 (Mar 2, 2012)

Bhb reptiles over in the us they bought the first ever pinstripe from west africa and they paid $125,000!


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Whichever way you look at it, reptiles are big business right now. Companies like BhB paying that much for one snake aren't surprising when you've got a customer base as large as they do. After your first successful hatchlings the numbers grow exponentially.

Think about the Black Pearl Leos, several big breeders have already said that they'd be willing to pay massive amounts of money to be amongst the first to breed them and play around with their genetics.


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Not the most expensive by far. But a female pied retic priced at 19,000 euros. I should have run while i had the chance!


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

bump..


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't know if this counts but Chester Zoo put a £180,000 "package" together to bring their Komodo Dragon in. I've got no idea what was included in the "package" though! I think it was funding for conservation projects and stuff.


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

nice does anyone have any others?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Bigezza09 said:


> £5000 for a crocodile monitor lizard although it seems quite low to your examples


wow someone got ripped off lol, retail price on them now is only around 600 to 1200 for a baby, trade price is around 200 to 500 really.


----------



## samscott (Nov 2, 2011)

brain from bhb(snakebytes) paid $60,000 for a viper ball python that turned out to be genitical so he could breed from it :S


----------



## claireleone (Nov 4, 2011)

*expensive repitle*



pippin9050 said:


> as the title says i will go first i saw a royal at the creaks show last year for £18,000


Banana royals were 50 grand when the first ones were sold .. Id want at least half a house for that , not a snake LOL


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

Woah, I knew keeping reps could be expensive but, some of these prices are just insane :gasp:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

This is the most expensive gecko that I've seen and had the pleasure of holding.

They weren't for sale but do go for 4 figure sums and are absolutely stunning!!

Naultinus grayii owned by Emsworth Aquaria & Reptiles in Bournemouth


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Sweetcorn said:


> This is the most expensive gecko that I've seen and had the pleasure of holding.
> 
> They weren't for sale but do go for 4 figure sums and are absolutely stunning!!
> 
> ...


I table a motion that this entry be disqualified! Green Geckos can't be legally sold anywhere in the world. That makes them worthless is financial terms. It's all due to them being endangered in New Zealand, the only place they are found. They were legal to keep in NZ until I think about 15-20 years ago but exporting them has always been against the law. CB collections do exist in NZ but you need an advanced licence to keep them, they may be traded between collectors/breeders but their sale is strictly forbidden.

I only know that because I wanted one and found out when I started doing the research. :sad:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

geckograham said:


> I table a motion that this entry be disqualified! Green Geckos can't be legally sold anywhere in the world. That makes them worthless is financial terms. It's all due to them being endangered in New Zealand, the only place they are found. They were legal to keep in NZ until I think about 15-20 years ago but exporting them has always been against the law. CB collections do exist in NZ but you need an advanced licence to keep them, they may be traded between collectors/breeders but their sale is strictly forbidden.
> 
> I only know that because I wanted one and found out when I started doing the research. :sad:


They can be sold over here, only cb animals though obviously due to new zealands no export laws, luckily for the few keepers of them a few made it into peoples collections in europe before the ban came in and so there are a few breeders of them about, not many mind but there were a few for sale in hamm this year aswell, was going for 6000 each i think it was, but i may be wrong on the price, can't remember if it was that or 1600 but that seems too cheap too me lol.


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Those are amazing looking geckos though!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

NBLADE said:


> They can be sold over here, only cb animals though obviously due to new zealands no export laws, luckily for the few keepers of them a few made it into peoples collections in europe before the ban came in and so there are a few breeders of them about, not many mind but there were a few for sale in hamm this year aswell, was going for 6000 each i think it was, but i may be wrong on the price, can't remember if it was that or 1600 but that seems too cheap too me lol.


I think it was most likely around the £1600 marke, due to the fact that CPR have got their youngster up fro sale at about £2800.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

NBLADE said:


> They can be sold over here, only cb animals though obviously due to new zealands no export laws, luckily for the few keepers of them a few made it into peoples collections in europe before the ban came in and so there are a few breeders of them about, not many mind but there were a few for sale in hamm this year aswell, was going for 6000 each i think it was, but i may be wrong on the price, can't remember if it was that or 1600 but that seems too cheap too me lol.


Don't tell me that!!! I really, really want one!!!

I know for certain that every captive specimen (outside of zoos and conservation projects) has at some point in it's lineage come from the black market but if the are for sale at Hamm then it has to be legit. And now I can't think about anything but getting one!

I don't suppose anyone wants to buy a normal Leo hatchling for 6 grand...
:whistling2:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Sweetcorn said:


> This is the most expensive gecko that I've seen and had the pleasure of holding.
> 
> They weren't for sale but do go for 4 figure sums and are absolutely stunning!!
> 
> ...


Emsworth reptiles is in drayton and has a lone male for £2500
no female so its been sat in the shop for a year or so
i keep trying to convince paul to give it me but he say no:lol2:


----------



## Thirteen (Jan 12, 2011)

Saw one in the flesh on Monday at CPR, just amazing:mf_dribble:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I guess my entry is perfectly valid then :whistling2:



sn8ks4life said:


> Emsworth reptiles is in drayton and has a lone male for £2500
> no female so its been sat in the shop for a year or so
> i keep trying to convince paul to give it me but he say no:lol2:


The little one in the bottom pic is a junvenile female that Paul picked up in Hamm last month, so don't think he'll be selling his male now. When he handed it to me to hold in the box.....I was thinking how fast could I make it out the door :lol2: 



Thirteen said:


> Saw one in the flesh on Monday at CPR, just amazing:mf_dribble:


They are incredibly stunning in the flesh aren't they. I'd just spent 2 weeks in New Zealand and didn't spot a single one. Home a month and get to see two LOL


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Sweetcorn said:


> The little one in the bottom pic is a junvenile female that Paul picked up in Hamm last month, so don't think he'll be selling his male now. When he handed it to me to hold in the box.....I was thinking how fast could I make it out the door :lol2:


oh did he, i haven't been up there in a while, i could imagine he'd keep them as a breeding pair now lol.. i would the lucky git:lol2:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> oh did he, i haven't been up there in a while, i could imagine he'd keep them as a breeding pair now lol.. i would the lucky git:lol2:


I would think so.....so just keep an eye out for hatchlings. I think I'll start saving now LOL


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> This is the most expensive gecko that I've seen and had the pleasure of holding.
> 
> They weren't for sale but do go for 4 figure sums and are absolutely stunning!!
> 
> ...


Just realised my mistake. They are based in Portsmouth not Bournemouth


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

UrolithicTitan said:


> I think it was most likely around the £1600 marke, due to the fact that CPR have got their youngster up fro sale at about £2800.


was 1600 then, is cheaper then i remember then, not too bad at all really lol.



geckograham said:


> Don't tell me that!!! I really, really want one!!!
> 
> I know for certain that every captive specimen (outside of zoos and conservation projects) has at some point in it's lineage come from the black market but if the are for sale at Hamm then it has to be legit. And now I can't think about anything but getting one!
> 
> ...


I think some made it out before the ban was put in place, like beardeds from australia, so would have been legal back then, and if people have managed to breed them could be legit, but i'd imagine a few would have been smuggled out at some point for collectors in europe.


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

Saw an albino BRB up for £25,000


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

wow these are some expensive reps guys but whats the most expensive youve see at a show?


----------



## rosabuttons (May 20, 2009)

After seeing these prices :gasp: I'm kinda glad I'm just into the small stuff like cresties, but the boyfriend is swaying me towards hoggies, the expensive ones! :lol2:


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

There not in a private collection but Cotswold Wildlife Park has some Lace Monitors, which I would guess would be almost priceless given how rare they are in Europe?

Personally I guess it would be my friends Yuwonoi Monitor!


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

bump..


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

bump..: victory:


----------

